# What's your Havs favorite toy?



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

What's your Havs favorite toy?(Chester's is a bunny that rattles)


----------



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

My bedroom and living area looks like I have a toddler in the house. Skye has lots of animal toys and watching her make them squeak or rattle is hilarious. But with all the toys she has, her fav fav thing is a sock my son gave her to play with. I could have kept some of my money and just purchased a pair of socks! LOL


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Gibbs's favorite play toy is a small coonskin cap. The "Cap" crinkles like newspaper and the "Tail" has a squeaky at the tip.

Gibbs's favorite chew "toy" is bull penis ("bullystick" for marketing purposes). He tells all his doggy friends that he tore it off the bull all by himself. 

Seriously, when he started to teethe, he started to chew on almost everything except his Nylabone. We went to the pet store and bought 3 chews:

1. Deer Antler
2. Bullystick
3. Some other Nylabone was that was puppy digestible, and suppose to last. 

He devoured the Softer Nylabone within 35 minutes. ... Strike One

He showed no interest the Deer Antler ... Strike Two

He's been chewing on the bullystick for more than a week and there's still more than half of it left. ... Hoorah for Bull Penis!!!! the rugs, mats, furniture and bedding are saved!!!!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Favorite toy varies from day to day but her favorite chew is hands down the Himalayan chew.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

RoutineAvocado said:


> Favorite toy varies from day to day but her favorite chew is hands down the Himalayan chew.
> 
> I just placed the Himalayan chew in my cart to purchase today for Skye. I have noticed the chewing is increasing as yesterday she had started on a corner of the wall. I was hestitate to purchase a chew because of her sensitive digestive system and we are doing quite well and didnt want to cause any upsets. However, it is to the point where I have to find something better and more interesting than the teething rings for chewing.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

RoutineAvocado said:


> Favorite toy varies from day to day but her favorite chew is hands down the Himalayan chew.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How long does it last?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Am very curious what a Himalayan chew looks like.:suspicious:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't really answer that... Kodi has LOTS of toys, and which ones he wants to play with most varies from time to time. They are in a low box in the family room, and he goes and chooses one to bring to me to play with. He's pretty funny, because if I still need to work, and ignore him, he'll go get something else and bring THAT into my office... then again... and again, until I have a PILE of toys by my feet. It's like he's thinking, "well, she doesn't want to play with THAT one today, maybe she'll like THIS one!" 

He does like stuffed toys with squeakers a LOT, and crinkly bottles, either water bottles or milk bottles. He's rough on toys, and tends to rip them up, so I stick to Skineez for most of his plush toys. He is also very funny about the toys he wins as prizes at trials... He is VERY possessive of these, LOVES them, and likes to play with them, but doesn't usually destroy them. I think it's funny that he ALWAYS remembers which toys are the ones he has won. I'm not sure what significance he attaches to them.

He does NOT like rope toys, and he does not like full-sized tennis balls. But he does like the smaller "tennis ball-like" balls made by Kong, that he can get his mouth around easier.

I wouldn't really call Himalayan Chews a "toy" they are hard (very hard) yak's milk cheese. They are a good chew, and will definitely keep a dog busy for a good long while, but they are really a food item, do have caloric value, so you need to count that into their diet. It's good food, though. Kodi loves them, but only gets them once in a great while, because he's a hard chewer, and will go through even a large one pretty quickly.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Am very curious what a Himalayan chew looks like.:suspicious:


http://www.google.com/search?q=hima...KsyAGB5IHYDg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1069&bih=660


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Gibbs's favorite play toy is a small coonskin cap. The "Cap" crinkles like newspaper and the "Tail" has a squeaky at the tip.
> 
> Gibbs's favorite chew "toy" is bull penis ("bullystick" for marketing purposes). * He tells all his doggy friends that he tore it off the bull all by himself. *
> 
> ...


About fell out of my chair laughing over that one!!!

Augie used to have lots of Skineez and squeaker toys. Until Finn came to our house. Finn's favorite chew objects were my kitchen cabinets and molding around the floor. I think he is through that stage. Their favorite toy now is Chuck-It balls. Still nary a tooth mark in those. And Finn loves chewing on Nylabones. But have to watch him closely as he kind of destroys them. Augie only likes them because he knows Finn wants it, so parks himself on it until he is satisfied that he has sufficiently annoyed Finn. Finn thinks he is the tough guy, but he knows there are times when you don't mess with Augie and he backs off and just sits and stares.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Mikey's, hands down, is a tennis ball with a ribbon type rope through it. I think it was a dollar  Yea Mikey :clap2:

He also loves empty water bottles (with the lid and plastic ring removed) They are noisy because he chases and chews them all over and we don't have carpet right now so no water bottles during movie night 

Here is a picture of his favorite tennis ball toy. He's tired so I couldn't get him to put it in his mouth and pose.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> Mikey's, hands down, is a tennis ball with a ribbon type rope through it. I think it was a dollar  Yea Mikey :clap2:
> 
> He also loves empty water bottles (with the lid and plastic ring removed) They are noisy because he chases and chews them all over and we don't have carpet right now so no water bottles during movie night
> 
> Here is a picture of his favorite tennis ball toy. He's tired so I couldn't get him to put it in his mouth and pose.


Ooops, forgot to post picture :der:


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Maggie loves to play fetch. Her other favorite toy is a squeeker on string that is on a long rubber handle that I can swing around (looks like a cat toy, but is for dogs and they sell replacement squeekers for it). She LOVES that one. She also likes the bully sticks and Himalayan chews. 

Routine Avocado - so far she hasn't worked through a Himalayan chew yet. They're really hard and they sort of work the edges on them. They aren't messy either. She works down the bully sticks far faster. I don't see any real wear on the Himalayan chew yet.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

To many toys, Nahhhh 
but his favorite is the blue monster thing and the bully sticks


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

God bless whoever thought up the idea of braiding bull penises.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

couldn't resist, again lol


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucy's is a hard, slippery-plastic red ball that rattles. When she was young she couldn't pick it up so it scooted (flew) across the floors and it was a great chase toy. She growls at it and bats it like a cat. Now she can pick it up because she carries it to different levels of the house but she still plays with it as if she can't pick it up. Sge gets sounding so ferocious. 

Charlie likes to make noise. His favorites are water bottles. Charlie is also the one who destroys toys. I too feel like i have a toddler with all the toys laying around. As soon as I pick them up and put them in the basket, Charlie gets them back out. It's so cute watching them look in the basket and choose a specific toy. Lucy will whine if the toy she wants is stuck under another and she can't get it out. They're so funny!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo's favorites are his Skineez - he has a duck and maybe a fox or squirrel, it's hard to tell. The way he plays with them is to pounce, shake, chew and repeat. He will also play a gentle game of tug with me. He also likes Pizzles for chewing I bought him Himalayan Chews bought he will have nothing to do with them. I keep trying in hopes that he will change his mind. He will sometimes chew on the big dogs Nyla Bones and deer antlers but not for too long as they really are too big for him! I haven't been able to capture a good picture of him playing with his Skineez yet but will keep trying.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Not knowing what Skineez was, I googled it.

Er..... Body shapewear for your puppy? Really?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

DebW said:


> Not knowing what Skineez was, I googled it.
> 
> Er..... Body shapewear for your puppy? Really?


Skineez - stuffingless soft toys with squeakers for dogs. They can shake or shred but no stuffing to eat!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay we discovered a new one today - a SNAP PEA. Our puppy Maggie doesn't know what to do with it and runs around it in circles, pawing at it and doing running drive byes!!! It is so funny. I need to video tape it  She's done everything to it but try to eat it...lol.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Anything that is not stuffed, both love those toys without stuffing in them.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Chloe and Cinderella both love the hide-a-birds, but only the red ones. I can't count the number of replacement sets we've bought of them because Chrissy destroys them beak first!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

those tiny squeaky balls, looks like a tiny tennis ball. Ollie LOVES fetch, he'll fetch all day.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

In the morning, anything he can throw around and chase.
In the evening, his chew bone.
In between, his no-stuffing alligator, to make squeak sounds.
And very often, my socks - when he can get them- to hide around the house.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

favorite indoor toy is a stuffed soft bone shaped toy with a squeeker in it. at bedtime she runs around the house looking for it and then brings it to bed. i have no idea where it disappears to during the day but she always finds it at night time.

Favorite outdoor toy believe it or not is a full sized soccer ball! If i'm outside and say "where's your ball" she will run around the yard until she finds the ball and then pounce on it to make it roll. If i walk towards it she will crouch waiting for me to kick it so she can run after it! I'll have to catch it on video sometime!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Well he loves balls of ANY sort,and thinks the chucker is a magic tool. BUT his favorite toy is his Bonker Ball. As he runs with one ball in his mouth the other ball "bonks" his head which he seems to love Too Funny! My friend makes them, great leashes too (wwwRocketdogofvt.com). He also loves anything squeaky but his goal is basically to "get" the squeaky so squeaky balls are the only squeak toys he doesn't eat! Somedays my pictures just won't load... anyway it is a rope with a tennis ball at each end.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:Cry:My babies don't have very many toys. We had a nice large toy box full before I moved to my sisters. Her two dogs took them and ruined them. By far the most favorite toy is just a small ball. Maddie had a toy that was just a round small squeaky that she loved so much. She was weird with it so I had to take it away.( I think she really thought it was her baby) I don't give bully sticks anymore because of animal by products. We have two deer antlers somewhere. Zoe sometimes chews on a nylabone.
This is the only toy left besides a ball. Ps we have a green one too but I cant find it. I'm sure its made in china but I decided not to care because I thought they were cute.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A toy that has no stuffing in it, they both love them.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Gibbs no longer has a favorite toy with which to play. He rotates his play toys. 

However, he seems to be developing a "special" attraction to a stuffed Giraffe/Llama (we can't tall which it is). At first we thought it was coincidence how he walked with it because of the funny shape of the toy, but we then noticed how he purposely positions the body of the "Giraffe/Llama" under the lower half of his torso as he pulls on the head and neck. He will walk this way with his back hunched. He hasn't started to hump yet, but we figure it's only a matter of time.

At 20 weeks all I can say is:

"That's my Boy"

and

"Have fun now because you only have few more months to work with"


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Well gee, this is a tough one. We have a few that use to be favorites, but now not so much. She still has an affinity for plastic water bottles. She goes through a lot, because she chews the mouth end till it looks like she might have gotten tiny slivers of plastic off and then they get tossed. For such a little dog, she is as hard a chewer as the GSD we once had. She loves balls, especially ones she can toss in the air and roll easily. She also has some stuffless toys she likes to play tug with. We use this time to also "play" drop and take. Sort of a play and training session. For chewing, her favorite is the antlers. I can't do the bully sticks, hooves or any other smelly chew.


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hudson has a lot of toys and likes them all, but he loves his Kong Wubba. He likes to chase after it when we throw it, but when he gets it, he doesn't bring it back to drop it -- he wants us to chase him around the house. 

He lays it by his food dish when he's eating, carries it outside with him when it's time to go potty, brings it into our bed at night, and even naps with it in his mouth. We think he just wants to be ready to play at any time!

Here's a picture of him, sound asleep with his Wubba...


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Ecf1216 said:


> Hudson has a lot of toys and likes them all, but he loves his Kong Wubba. He likes to chase after it when we throw it, but when he gets it, he doesn't bring it back to drop it -- he wants us to chase him around the house.


That's exactly what Chester does with us. Though we limit the chasing, fear of what he'll do outside.



Ecf1216:626906 said:


> Here's a picture of him, sound asleep with his Wubba...


Awww, cute!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ecf1216 said:


> Hudson has a lot of toys and likes them all, but he loves his Kong Wubba. He likes to chase after it when we throw it, but when he gets it, he doesn't bring it back to drop it -- he wants us to chase him around the house.
> 
> He lays it by his food dish when he's eating, carries it outside with him when it's time to go potty, brings it into our bed at night, and even naps with it in his mouth. We think he just wants to be ready to play at any time!
> 
> Here's a picture of him, sound asleep with his Wubba...


Brody is a big fan of the Kong Wubba as well. That's pretty much is go to toy. Well, that or the core from a toilet paper or paper towel toll.


----------

